# 2.0 to vr6 swap in a 2000 mkIV... good idea... bad idea... help???



## bslenberg (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm looking at swapping my 2.0 that has 79,000 miles on it for a vr6. Anyone got any tips for me... is this a smart or dumb idea... how much power might i get with the vr6 compared to the 2.slow....... seriously any info at all would be appreciated.








thanks


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 to vr6 swap in a 2000 mkIV... good idea... bad idea... help??? (bslenberg)*

Depends, are you gonna be swapping in a 12v or a 24v VR6 motor? If you are gonna keep it stock then you will be getting anywhere from 170-200 bhp.
If you decide to mod it, well the sky is the limit








IB4TL


----------



## bslenberg (Jan 22, 2009)

honestly i don't really know... isn't one obdI and the other obdII? If so then the one with ObdII which i'm guessin is the 24v.... and do you know what the 2.0 gets stock?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bslenberg)*

12v sub-classification
engine code - AAA are OBD1
engine code - AFP are OBD2
24v sub-classification
engine code - BDF are 2.8L
engine code - BJS are 3.2L (R32)


----------



## bslenberg (Jan 22, 2009)

yah, then the 24v. i've only looked at the 2.8 liters tho, would the 3.2L fit in my car? same engine mounts and all? ...or is that for a newer model?


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (bslenberg)*

Any mk4 motor will "fit" in a mk4. You just need all the proper mounts, wiring, a proper transmission, axles, etc, etc ,etc.
Keep in mind, the 3.2 was in the all wheel drive R32, but you CAN just bolt it up to a FWD transmission.
What is your budget. The R32 motor will rape your wallet, and the 2.8 24v wont be much better. You can find a 12v in a decent price range though, and since it is much more common, it is cheaper to rebuild, maintain, as well as mod it. I love my 24v, but in most cases a 12v really is the better choice for a swap motor.


----------



## bslenberg (Jan 22, 2009)

idk... like 2000 or something... i found a vr6 with tranny, computer and everything for 1600... idk the milage or anything on it tho... all i know it's out of a 2001 jetta that got rolled...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bslenberg)*

more than likely that motor in question is a 12v AFP OBDII VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah, I dont see you being able to find a 24v swap for 2k. Just do the 12v. And assuming all the parts are in good or serviceable condition, 1600 doesnt seem bad.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*

Local guy did a swap from a 2.0L jetta to a 24V...he loved it.
If I was gonna do a swap I wouldn't settle for anything less than 24V







...even better 3.4L 24V...it will cost little more but in the end you will be happier.
My other swapped a 12V Mk4 into a 3.2L from an R32 and that thing was a beast, with just an intake and exhaust he was almost as fast as my supercharged 24v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bslenberg (Jan 22, 2009)

so is the only difference between the 12v and the 24v the head then or what? and what kinda mods would i be able to do for somewhat cheap?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (bslenberg)*

Sell your car and buy a 24V GLI, save yourself a headach or two. Plus if you get stuck in the middle of the swap then you will have to pay for a shop to finish it. Plus it seems like every swapped car has something off about it, whether it is diagnostics, ABS, or anything inbetween. 
$.02


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (bslenberg)*

Please see the DIY/FAQ for your answer, it has been answered many times. The 24V VR6 is NOT cheap to modify.

_Quote, originally posted by *bslenberg* »_so is the only difference between the 12v and the 24v the head then or what? and what kinda mods would i be able to do for somewhat cheap?


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Please see the DIY/FAQ for your answer, it has been answered many times. The 24V VR6 is NOT cheap to modify.


Yeah... its not cheap at all... unless you only use e-bay parts


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

I did the 2.0 to 24v swap in my friends back yard with an engine swapping tree, and I have had no issues with any part of the car other than breaking axles(cv joints). My swap was made easier because my car was originally a base model jetta with no esp, abs, or any other nonsense to mess up the electronics with. I have a stock ecu with immobilizer in working order. I swapped cluster and keys, and I have a working 24v Jetta that has yet to throw a code.
I say go for the swap, but make it a 24v!


----------



## bslenberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone got a walkthrough of a swap from 2.0 to either a vr6 or r32? I wanna see what i'm gonna be gettin into before i dive in if possible. lol


----------

